#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  4 Ways to Get Google to Recrawl Your Social Media Page

## Bhavya

There are certain benefits to get Google to recrawl your social media pages. So, here are the four ways to get this done, Take a look at them below.

1. Create a link to your social media page
2. Share your social media page on a different social network that Google can crawl regularly.
3. Run a PR campaign about your social media page and see if you can get it picked up by a media outlet. 
4. Modify your “Same As” schema nested in your “Organization” schema

----------

